
Show HN: Weekend project - Chardin.js, simple overlay instructions for apps - heelhook
http://heelhook.github.com/chardin.js/
======
ckluis
I love this and the fact that it works on mobile devices.

------
talhof8
Awesome! Thanks for sharing

